# Baking bread with no power



## inceptor

I'm in tornado alley. A twister comes through and takes out the power stations and you're gonna be without power for maybe a couple of weeks. The grocery stores have no power either. Your oven is electric so that's out. How would you go about baking bread?


----------



## admin

I have been watching a lot of videos on this recently because I want to bake bread while camping.


----------



## Operator6

I have a large covered stainless pan that I could probably use as an oven over coals or I could build one out of brick. 

Honestly I don't eat much bread so I'd probably just do without.


----------



## Maine-Marine

People have been making bread in wood stoves and on or beside wood fires for 1,000's of years.... heck you can do it in your gas/charcoal grill


----------



## Operator6

Maine-Marine said:


> People have been making bread in wood stoves and on or beside wood fires for 1,000's of years.... heck you can do it in your gas/charcoal grill


That's true, I have a friend that cooks bread in a green egg grill.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> That's true, I have a friend that cooks bread in a green egg grill.


I do not own an egg but have many friends who swear that they are the bomb! But, geez aren't they ugly?


----------



## Operator6

A Watchman said:


> I do not own an egg but have many friends who swear that they are the bomb! But, geez aren't they ugly?


Yeah they are but they do hold heat reall well and once you get use to it you can use the air vent at the top like a thermostat.

Most everything I cook on the grill is really quick cooking so I really have no use for one.

I cook steak as hot as I can get the fire and same with chicken breasts. Fish cooks quick too...

I usual cook for two so mainly use a very small charcoal grill.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> Yeah they are but they do hold heat reall well and once you get use to it you can use the air vent at the top like a thermostat.
> 
> Most everything I cook on the grill is really quick cooking so I really have no use for one.
> 
> I cook steak as hot as I can get the fire and same with chicken breasts. Fish cooks quick too...
> 
> I usual cook for two so mainly use a very small charcoal grill.


Yea, I cook the same way. My leisure time is limited or at least loaded back to back. I have a gas grill, and a solo and rocket for preparedness. I did however pick up a cold smoking tube for cheese, eggs etc. on the advise from our resident grilling connoisseur, Hawgrider. I am still learning with it and experimenting. I enjoy pickled eggs and flavored cheese.


----------



## Smitty901

Flat breads are much easier to make. Maybe that is why they eat a lot of it in the Middle east.
Thanks Watchman that is what I can do with some of these extra eggs pickle them. That had slipped my mind.


----------



## bigwheel

Any wood or charcoal fired bbq/smoker or as grill can bake all the bread you want if its capable of maintaining the right temps. Here is a recipe for no bake bread. Its a bit tedious to make. You can hang it from a tree limb in some ladys hose to dry it out. 
Essene Bread Raw Sprouted Bread) Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Leon

I recently made a few loaves of mesquite bread with mesquite flour I bought at the DeKalb farmer's market they were like pita or something it was good. Try practicing with a dutch oven before using one I found out they can be a trick to get the temps right.


----------



## Leon

A Watchman said:


> I do not own an egg but have many friends who swear that they are the bomb! But, geez aren't they ugly?


 Not to mention you need a camel team and a moving crew to0 move the damn things they're like 700lbs even the lid feels like picking up a teenager


----------



## C.L.Ripley

You can bake bread using a Coleman Camp oven if you have a portable stove to sit it on.

I've also heard of people baking bread with the Wonderbag.


----------



## 8301

Solar oven, they are very slow and the bread barely browns but it fluffs up nicely and tastes good.


----------



## inceptor

C.L.Ripley said:


> You can bake bread using a Coleman Camp oven if you have a portable stove to sit it on.
> 
> I've also heard of people baking bread with the Wonderbag.


I didn't think about a camp stove. Thanks!


----------



## Medic33

don't have an electric cook stove maybe?
no seriously really baking bread with no power-ahh we have been doing this for centuries.
the last supper comes to mind.


----------



## inceptor

Medic33 said:


> don't have an electric cook stove maybe?
> no seriously really baking bread with no power-ahh we have been doing this for centuries.
> the last supper comes to mind.


Ah but with limited space, I don't have room to build a stone oven.


----------



## Medic33

how about in the yard? or use a BBQ works the same way does the apartment say no BBQ's? if no then your screwed so why comment.


----------



## Sasquatch

My memory is a little vague on this because I was young, but I remember my mom making bread without baking it. I think she called it coffee can bread. Maybe Google that name and see what comes up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Auntie

During the early spring, fall and winter I cook our bread in a camp oven (see link below) on the wood burning stove, during the summer I use the propane grill. I was lucky enough to find it at a yard sale for 2.00. The lady told me it didn't work, she left a pot roast in her yard under the sun from 9 am - 6 pm and it didn't bake it. I bit my tongue and gave her the 2.00.

I did learn a few things using it. On the wood stove it works better if I put it on bricks. On the propane It works better if I place a heavy piece of metal between the oven and the propane and if I put some rocks under the bread pan to raise it up just a bit. I have also had great success baking it in a dutch oven.

oven: Coleman® Camping Oven : Cabela's


----------



## Slippy

I went gluten free over a year ago and gluten-free bread sucks. Regardless, I'd use a Dutch Oven in wood coals.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Yea, I cook the same way. My leisure time is limited or at least loaded back to back. I have a gas grill, and a solo and rocket for preparedness. I did however pick up a cold smoking tube for cheese, eggs etc. on the advise from our resident grilling connoisseur, Hawgrider. I am still learning with it and experimenting. I enjoy pickled eggs and flavored cheese.


The Hawg is a grilling master aficionado! He Makes me hungry every time I read what he has cooked. The smoked Peppers are great. Haven't tried the cheese yet.


----------



## Annie

A sun oven or a rocket stove. I have both and will try them out when we go camping next. I haven't used them yet.

If you have a coleman stove, here's a good way to go:

ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga2OsqWRERY


----------



## Blendingin

This is my camp stove. In fact I use it a lot even at home. takes less propane than my kitchen range and works the same. makes the most awesome pizza!
I also can cook bread in a dutch oven. takes some practice but can be done. Key is to have a good bank of coals to bury your dutch oven in. can't do it with open flames like in Cricket's picture.


----------



## admin

Blendingin said:


> This is my camp stove. In fact I use it a lot even at home. takes less propane than my kitchen range and works the same. makes the most awesome pizza!
> I also can cook bread in a dutch oven. takes some practice but can be done. Key is to have a good bank of coals to bury your dutch oven in. *can't do it with open flames like in Cricket's picture.*


Did you watch the video? :vs_smile:


----------



## Auntie

I grew up eating Dampers. I loved it when we would go camping or bird hunting because that meant we were having Dampers.

This is the most traditional printed recipe about dampers I could find. 
Damper recipe Australia Campfire or Kitche Damper Recipes.

I noticed that there are you tube videos but since I couldn't watch them I didn't want to post them. If someone else finds a good video please feel free to add it to the thread.


----------



## SOCOM42

One of the easiest methods is with a cast iron Dutch Oven.
Get a Lodge with a trivet for the dough to sit on.
You can use it over Charcoal or wood or on the stove below.
I have two that fit the fire ring in my wood stove, they fit 3/4s of the way down in.
I use one early in the day to do bread or rolls and the second later in the day for a full, one course meal with the bread as a side.
One is a Lodge the other is a 70 year old Griswold, they are the same size.

Another alternate, get a tortilla press, the tortilla takes a total of one min. to cook, you can get a grill plate for the Coleman.
My advice is to get a Coleman stove gas or propane for a standby, propane if you have no other use other than a power out.
Get the 20# tank adaptor and save a lot of money on fuel.


----------



## tango

One of the guys on 'Life below Zero" made bread by making the dough, putting it in a pot with lid, letting it rise, in his cabin, on a rack by the hot chimney, then bringing water to boil on a big pot and setting the small pot in the big one, covering and 'steam cooking' the bread.
Should be able to do that on a grill or coleman.


----------



## dmet

Slippy said:


> I went gluten free over a year ago and gluten-free bread sucks. Regardless, I'd use a Dutch Oven in wood coals.


Gluten-free bread DOES suck. Suggestion if you haven't tried it already, only eat it toasted. Hard to explain, but it changes the density just enough that it's closer to what I am expecting.


----------



## dwight55

I had to buy a third dutch oven so I could have my biscuits, . . . and I suppose you can make bread in it, . . . I just don't want to mess with all the time it takes for bread when I can throw a batch of biscuits in my 12 inch dutch oven, . . . and be eating the dang things while Joe Bubble next door is fussing with his dough rising and stuff.

Dutch oven biscuits are quick, easy, there are tons of recipes on the net, . . . find the one you like the best.

My oven sits on its legs over a batch of coals, . . . with another batch up on the lid, . . . and while they're baking, . . . I'm gettin' the other stuff ready for the meal.

It also makes a mean batch of corn bread.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Bannock. 'Nuff said!


----------



## Auntie

Since Tactical Canuck is a person of few words here is a description of Bannock for those of you that don't know.
Bannock recipe - Canadian Living


> Bannock, a quick biscuit-type bread, is a specialty of aboriginal cooks throughout North America, including in Nunavut. For the fluffiest results, toss the ingredients together as few times as possible. When cooking, use two spatulas to turn - one to lift and the other to support - to keep the hot oil from splashing. Enjoy bannock with tea, or serve with soup or stew to soak up the juices.


 @dwight55 biscuits, corn bread and soda bread are favorites in our home. I never thought of making corn bread in the dutch oven, we will have to try that. I have always just used my cast iron skillet. I do bake a loaf of bread everyday, I let it rise while I sleep.


----------



## admin

I am officially hungry now. :vs_OMG:


----------



## dwight55

Auntie said:


> Since Tactical Canuck is a person of few words here is a description of Bannock for those of you that don't know.
> Bannock recipe - Canadian Living
> 
> @dwight55 biscuits, corn bread and soda bread are favorites in our home. I never thought of making corn bread in the dutch oven, we will have to try that. I have always just used my cast iron skillet. I do bake a loaf of bread everyday, I let it rise while I sleep.


Thanks, Auntie for the Bannock recipe.

Honestly, . . . I've seen the word, . . . probably read about it in some kind of magazine or something, . . . never bothered to look it up see what it was, . . . kinda had the idea it was some kind of fish that was native to Canada only.

Learn something new every day if you read enough........:vs_bananasplit:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## lauras2u

I never thought much about making bread. I had ideas such as the dutch oven for biscuits and corn bread....thought of making alternate flours such as potato....anyways you all have me thinking more about this staple. I like the fried bread idea for the extra calories if there is enough fat in storage. I will add more fat to storage even though it will make me throw it out regularly.

I liked the idea of the camp stove but, i did not like the disposable 1 lb propane bottles.....can it be adapted to use larger bottle? I have found this about maybe refilling 1 lb bottles but I have never done it so use at your own risk: How to completely refill a 1lb "disposable" propane Bottle .

What I am always thinking bout is how to prepare foods with as much stealth as possible. I would not like to draw a hungry crowd outside. I think I will make a new thread about that.


----------



## hag

http:// http://www.kitchenqueenstoves.com/home/15-kitchen-queen-wood-cook-stove-380-green-and-cream.html


----------



## Mad Trapper

How about a griddle and pancakes or sourdough ?


----------



## haja

why bread? try uppumah .search for my post.


----------



## SGG

haja said:


> why bread? try uppumah .search for my post.


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=81322

Try to link your post, that makes it very easy for people to find


----------



## SOCOM42

For power out, you can make tortilla's in a cast iron pan on whatever type of heat, most can use the most common propane grill.

Tortilla's are simple to make and quick to cook, or you can make pita's, they just take a little longer to cook.

I use an aluminum tortilla press to squish the dough down.

One thing I like about them is their trans-portability, less space than raised bread with same nutritional value by weight.

In terms of SHTF, the less fuel you use the better, cooking in seconds is better than hours.. 

I have a cast iron griddle plate that goes in my four burner grill, covers the entire cooking area, can do all all sorts of cooking on it.

A good alternate is a Coleman stove with a cast fry pan.

A propane Coleman camp stove is best used with a 20 or 30 pound cylinder, not the one pounder's.


----------



## SOCOM42

haja said:


> why bread? try uppumah .search for my post.


Reason? most people here have never heard of something like this

from half way around the world.

Diets are quit different from country to country, which means

product availability.

We are talking alternate sources in a semi to full crisis. Gourmet

food(to us) does not enter into basic nutritional needs.

We can go into any food store and buy either a 5 pound or a 25

pound sack of flower, salt, sugar, baking powder,

baking soda or yeast, plus all sorts of cooking oils, all are common to

all big or small stores.

Foods from the far east, orient and south pacific MAY be in specialty

stores which are few and far between.

We store what is most common to us as individuals for our survival.

In the blink of an eye we as preppers will turn into survivalist.

A famous military quote, "when the balloon goes up, you go with

what you got", and that is what we prep for.


----------



## bigwheel

All us old raw vegans know how to make raw bread. I found a recipe. They say use a dehydrator but it works just as good to hang in a tree stuffed into panty hose for a day or two. No use to buy any unhealthy furrin foods on this deal. 
How to Make Raw, Gluten-Free Sandwich Bread [Vegan, Gluten-Free, Raw] | One Green Planet


----------



## inceptor

A few days ago I found this recipe for Indian Fry Bread

.
Indian Fry Bread/Navajo Fry Bread
4 cups flour
2 tsp. sugar
1 ½ cups warm water
2 tsp. salt
4 tsp. yeast (some use baking powder instead of yeast)
Vegetable Oil for frying (you can use a small amount or larger amount to deep fry)
1) Mix water, sugar, salt and yeast together — let stand 5 minutes.
2) Add flour and knead until the mixture is smooth.
3) Heat the oil in a fry pan.
4) Form dough into small balls, then flatten into a tortilla shape about ½ inch thick.
5) Fry bread on both sides until golden brown.
Tip — if dough is sticky, use a small amount of flour to coat your hands while handling the dough.

Real Indian fry bread is deep fried in a fair amount of cooking oil, but this is not necessary. You should use the dough immediately without allowing it to rise first. This is not like the traditional bread recipe that is baked into a loaf and rises beforehand.
Enjoy, you now have a recipe for bread, it can be used for sandwiches, eating with meals, with honey, cinnamon, tacos (my favorite — called Navajo Tacos)!
via Survival Bread — So good you’ll want it anytime!


----------



## RJAMES

Lots of ways to bake breads in solar ovens, dutch oven, brick wood fired oven. Also as some have already said Indian fry bread , Mexican bead , flat breads that all you need is a hot stone or grill.


----------



## dwight55

I don't think any prepper worth his salt should be without at least two cast iron dutch ovens.

As long as you have a supply of solid fuel: wood, charcoal, coal, etc, . . . they work.

I have two 10's a 12, and a deep 14. I can make vittles for a whole bunch of people, . . . all different kinds too.

You can cook, bake, fry, boil, and do so many other things in them, . . . and unless you are really hard on the appliances, . . . they are almost indestructable.

I love to make biscuits in mine, . . . don't do it often enough, . . . but I can. As well, . . . can do fry bread, corn bread, and some semblances to regular bread. Just don't expect a loaf of Wonder sandwich bread to pop out in the balloon bedecked plastic wrapper.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

A Watchman said:


> I do not own an egg but have many friends who swear that they are the bomb! But, geez aren't they ugly?


We had a Hibachi Pot back in Japan in the 1960's, greatest way to cook ever.


----------



## bigdogmom

I cook bread in my cast iron loaf pans on the grill all the time. I also cook French bread on a sheet pan on my grill (have done it on gas and on the Treager)

A Dutch oven will give you lots more options. I have done bread in my Dutch oven on my woodstove, with charcoal and in my Weber 

Droid did it!


----------

